# How Do I Remove A Trojan Virus Named Win32 Trojan-gen Off My Computer!!!



## M-DOT23 (Mar 28, 2004)

OK HERES MY PROBLEM I HAVE A TROJAN VIRUS ON MY COMPUTER I HAVE NO IDEA OF HOW I GOT THERE. ITS BEEN DETECTED ON MY COMPUTER AND I HAVE BEEN TRYN ALL WEEKEND TO REMOVE IT FROM MY COMPUTER. I REALLY DONT CARE IF I HAVE 2 REMOVE IT MANUALLY OR BY SOFTWARE I REALLY WOULD LIKE 2 REPAIR IT MANUALLY RITE CAUSE I DONT HAVE NE MONEY 2 BUY SOFTWARE 2 FIX IT RITE NOW!!!!! SO IF ANY ONE CAN HELP ME CONTACT ME BY EMAIL AT [email protected]

THANKS 4 THE TIME


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Hi M-DOT23, Welcome to TSG.

First, please don't type in CAPS; it's the equivalent of yelling.

Let us know what anti-virus app you're using, your operating system, and where exactly your AV says this trojan is located.


----------



## njguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello, i have this same thing on my machine, I am using Avast which discovered it.
It wont let me delete or repair it, how can i get rid of this pest.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Welcome to TSG njguy

Just a note you should start your own thread instead on adding to anothers.. Makes it hard to keep track on who is being helped

Go to http://www.merijn.org/files/HijackThis.exe and download 'Hijack This!'. 
make sure it is placed into it's own folder, not a temporary folder. Then doubleclick the Hijackthis.exe. 
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log (in the security section)
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so do NOT fix anything yet.
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

If Merijn.org is still down due to the DDOS attack on it, the alternative download sites for Hijackthis are:
http://www.oneknight.co.uk
http://www.sherrylynn.us/HijackThis.exe
http://mjc1.com/mirror/hjt/
http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

njguy.....as was asked in the prior post......

"Let us know what anti-virus app you're using, your operating system, and where exactly your AV says this trojan is located."

We know you have Avast, but no other information.


----------

